#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-18
<ebel> How do I go about getting ubotu or similar into #ubuntu-ke (the Kenyan LoCo team channel)
<ebel> ompaul got it to stay in #ubuntu-ie (the Irish LoCo channel), but he's not online to ask.
<ebel> All there is in #ubuntu-ke is locobot, it would be nice to get some factoids
<elkbuntu> ebel, what language is predominent in kenya?
<ebel> elkbuntu: Swahili and English are most common, but everyone speaks english.
<ebel> elkbuntu: so an ubotu in english would be fine.
<elkbuntu> ok, cool. if it was a french region i would have suggested asking the french team. if you wait around, one of the bot owners will help you
<ebel> elkbuntu: cool thanks. :D
<ebel> Kenya is a former british colony, so it's english speaking.
<elkbuntu> it's hard to keep track of which colonising countries wrecked which parts of the third world, to be honest ;)
<ebel> Yep. :)
<elkbuntu> i was never too good at the political geography of the worl
 * ebel was in kenya for a month teaching linux
<elkbuntu> good on you :)
 * ebel poking the linux people over there to get a bit of community.
<ebel> One of my lessons was about using IRC. :)
<elkbuntu> someone did try early on, but the personality of the person who tried wasnt really amenable to it. came over all entitled and selfish
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: brits down the nile to south africa, french all the rest save south africa and kongo and ethiopia
<Myrtti> oh, and namibia too
<elkbuntu> i knew sth africa was boer/dutch
<Myrtti> I loved history too much in school
<elkbuntu> i did modern history, but it all focussed on the bits that involved lots of bullets and stuff
<ebel> elkbuntu: meh, I was in Mombasa, on the coast. My students were supposed to start using IRC more regular
<ebel> Myrtti: don't forget the portugeus in mozambique
<elkbuntu> ebel, yeah, this was a few years ago now. i doubt your pupils were the one i'm thinking of
<ebel> elkbuntu: yep.
<ebel> The people I was teaching were new to linux.
<elkbuntu> but, it really doesnt inspire confidence when the message is literally "we're the *only* african team, we're poor, give us stuff"
<elkbuntu> this is after there was already a few african teams not including sth africa
<ebel> Aye, charity sometimes can be a bad thing.
<ebel> elkbuntu: see I was with an irish charity called camara that sends second hand computers (with ubuntu) to schools in africa
<ebel> We have set up a local workshop to maintain and distribute these computers, it's all staffed with local volunteers.
<elkbuntu> nice. i've mentored the venezuelan team a fair bit. i suppose that's my claim to helping a poor country
<ebel> they need some way to be financially independent. it would be great for us and for them if there is a bit more of a software industry/community in kenya
<ebel> make the whole thing a bit more self sustaning.
<ebel> elkbuntu: the venezuelan team seem very active. I always see posts on planet gnome. they are very impressive
<elkbuntu> a friend of mine took a tonne of computers and stuff to a hospital in PNG and spent a few weeks building them a pretty good network, that was cool
<elkbuntu> ebel, they are very enthused, yes
<ebel> PNG?
<elkbuntu> Papua New Guinea
<elkbuntu> just north of Australia
<ebel> Ah yes I know where that is. :)
<ebel> Anyone know anything about getting ubotu onto #ubuntu-ke (see above)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-19
<NARKOZ> %b hi
<DNAngel> hi
<[NikO]> hi
<DNAngel> I wanna ask something
<DNAngel> will next ubuntu supporting new hardware?
<Myrtti> depends on kernel
<DNAngel> coz original ubuntu can't installed on acerv 4530
<DNAngel> but ubuntu ultimate does
<DNAngel> why can be like tht?
<jussi01> DNAngel: this isnt a support channel - please use #ubuntu
<DNAngel> oh, sorry... :P
<DNAngel> kk,
<DNAngel> I not read the topic. but, this a honnor to meet u guys. I love ubuntu ;)
<elkbuntu> jussi01, ping?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: pong
<elkbuntu> can -sg have some bot love please?
 * Myrtti suggests prodding nali
<elkbuntu> if ubottu is getting full, either of the others will do
<jussi01> jpds: nalioth ping
<elkbuntu> or jpds :)
<jussi01> ^^
 * elkbuntu goes to hunt for icecream
<Myrtti> ICECREAM?!
<elkbuntu> yah.
<elkbuntu> rocky road cones
<jussi01> shush you
<e-jat> :)
<e-jat> one for me ..
<[NikO]> -sg == ?
<Myrtti> singapore
<adityaduggal> hi every one
<Myrtti> hello
<adityaduggal> is there any one who can help me with finalising my UBUNTU installation
<Myrtti> please use #ubuntu for support
<adityaduggal> I m having trouble installing the drivers of my notebook on UBUNTU
<adityaduggal> ok thanks Myrtti
<adityaduggal> just out of curiosity what is this room for?
<Myrtti> see /topic
<jpds> elkbuntu, jussi01: Hmm, ubot3 is already in -ke.
<elkbuntu> jpds, -sg dear
<jpds> I scrolled too far up.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<techno_freak> just to clear this doubt, is there any different between ubottu and ubot5?
<Pici> techno_freak: Ones just a working backup of the other
<techno_freak> Pici, ah, thanks :)
<jpds> pressenter: Good evening, which user are you having problems with?
<pressenter> jpds: Good evening jpds .
<pressenter> User goes by the nickname of DaZ`
<pressenter> His nick is already on the banlist.
<pressenter> Unfortunately his dynamic ip overrides that.
<Pici> Is his name always DaZ`  ?
<pressenter> No, sometimes its DaZ, but he keeps changing his hostname so that won't work.
<Pici> You could do +b daz?!*@*
<pressenter> Exactly as you spelled it?
<Pici> pressenter: yes.  That will match all users whose nicks start with daz and have at most 1 other character afterwards.
<pressenter> Ok, will try.
<jpds> That could do it, unfortunatly he has no real name set, so one cannot +d him.
<[NikO]> jpds, hello
<pressenter> Yea, i tried that already, but i did not know about "?".
<jpds> 'soir [NikO]
<jpds> pressenter: It matches a single character.
<pressenter> Great, thank you for your help.
<[NikO]> jpds, i ask some questions on ircbots-team channel
<pressenter> Have a good evenig y'all. :)
<pressenter> *evening
<jpds> [NikO]: Apologies, having 70+ channels makes one miss certain things.
<[NikO]> ^^
 * [NikO] adding @ and > pipe support on supybot
<Slart> who runs ubottu?
<Slart> nevermind
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-20
 * [NikO] finish ubotu-fr localisation support
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> payman,
<payman> hi
<payman> behnam to nisti ke baz
<bazhang> this is the place to talk about it payman
<payman> yes but i want to go to the ubuntu-ir
<bazhang> payman, whoever banned you is the one you have to talk to
<payman> this is an persian room about ubuntu
<bazhang> payman, yes I know
<payman> how?
<payman> who are u:D
<bazhang> the -ir
<payman> :))
<payman> :))
<payman> yes
<payman> where are u from?
<bazhang> payman, you know his name?
<payman> whose name?
<bazhang> the person who banned you payman
<payman> o
<payman> no
<payman> if i know that is it usfule?
<payman> mabye sorena
<bazhang> yes, because you need to talk it out with him/her
<payman> how can we find him?
<bazhang> payman, try to /msg them
<bazhang> payman, ie /msg nickname 'hi'
<payman> i use xchat gnome i cant fide them in ths msenger
<payman> find
<payman> i think one of them nickname is surena or sorena
<payman> bazhang where are u from?
<bazhang> payman, try to enter now
<payman> ok but who are uuuuuuu?its realy importent:D
<payman> whats your name?
<bazhang> payman, I'm a bit busy right now; enjoy your time in #ubuntu-ir :)
<payman> oh your name first
<payman> plz
<[NikO]> payman it s not an meetic channel here
<payman> i know but i need it because i think i know him
<|mohi> payman: you have no problem for joining #ubuntu-ir anymore
<payman> anyway whats rwrong whit u?
<|mohi> payman: goft alan busy hast! badan azash bepors!
<divya123> Is this the right channel where I can ask some queries related to Ubuntu usability?
<|mohi> divya123: /join #ubuntu
<|mohi> :)
<divya123> Ohh agian its not?This is the 6th message i am getting to join #ubuntu But I am unable to find such a community :(
<divya123> I am using Pidgin for this IRC
<|mohi> divya123: type: "/join #ubuntu"
<|mohi> and Enter! ;)
<jussi01> (with out the " of course
<|mohi> os course! :D ;)
<divya123> Okay lemme try that also.But wher will i type this and enter?
<elkbuntu> divya123, the same place you typed the question
<divya123> with out joining any group?
<elkbuntu> the / turns the first word into a command, it's quite cool
<elkbuntu> just try it and see
<divya123> okay thnak you so much group
<elkbuntu> no problem
<divya123> "/join #ubuntu"
<divya123> got it thank you again
<payman> a
<erUSUL> today i got this via priv msg 19:51 <Br4nd0n> Bras are made for women, but they can easily be worn by men too. They are amazing to wear, even if you are a  guy. I am a guy and wear a bra daily. It feels great. The straps, the cups, the band, everything. So many  styles, colors, and brands means bra wearing will never get old. So if you want a great experience, wear a  bra today.
<nalioth> thanks, erUSUL
<erUSUL> no prob
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-21
<niemeyer> Anyone responsible for ubot3 around?
<hibana> hi
<hibana> anybody home?
<jpds> Hi hibana, what's up?
<hibana> how do I become a member here so I can also get cloaking enabled?
<jpds> !member | hibana
<ubottu> hibana: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<jpds> hibana: If you're not a member but would like a cloak anyway, please follow the steps listed here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - and ask in #freenode for an unafflitated cloak.
<hibana> I'm on launchpad already as inetpro
 * hibana likes the idea of having a ubuntu cloak
<jpds> But, you're not in the ~ubuntumembers team and thus not a member.
<hibana> hmm...
 * hibana reading again
<jpds> hibana: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership - all details.
<hibana> hmm... sounds a bit tough
 * hibana is not a very public kind of guy... 
<nalioth> you are more than welcome to contrubute code from the safety of your cave, hibana   :)
 * hibana hibana does a lot of advocating and testing and using of ubuntu behind the scenes
<hibana> ever since the first alpha version of kubuntu
 * hibana is an active member on IRC
<hibana>  hmm... guess I'm trying to convince the wromg panel?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-22
<compengi> i'm one of members in #ubuntu-lb loco. our leader barely appears in the channel nor on this server. i got a bit of access to the channel but sometimes we need some administrative tasks to do which requires more access to the channel. for example we need to set guard on, but i can't preform that
<Myrtti> PriceChild, elkbuntu, nalioth ^
<compengi> leader's nickname is magaltavor
<compengi> Myrtti, doesn't seem anyone could help
<Myrtti> sure they could, but timezones and work get in the way
<compengi> i see. any idea what actions could be taken
<nalioth> compengi: if you can wait a couple more weeks, we _might_ be able to fix you up with some privileges
<compengi> nalioth, any reason for that?
<nalioth> compengi: /msg nickserv info magaltavor
<nalioth> if he doesn't show in a couple of weeks, as far as freenode is concerned, he's gone
<compengi> aha
<compengi> thanks
<warriorforgod> How can I find out why I was banned from the #ubuntu channel?  I haven't even said anything in there for 2 weeks or so.
<Zic> warriorforgod: hello, first
<Zic> warriorforgod: the best solution is to take contact with operators of #ubuntu directly, unless, you can use /mode #ubuntu +b (wich is an alias of /ban in some IRC clients) to see the banlist of #ubuntu and confirm that *you* are banned
<Zic> (and not a too large ban IP or somthing else)
<warriorforgod> Ok.  Thx.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-23
<Zic> hi
<Harley^> Howdy :)
<Myrtti> hyllo
<Myrtti> hullo, even
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-24
<cyber3cat> hi everyone i'm new here
<Myrtti> hello
<cyber3cat> ^^ .. thanks for welcoming me .. ^^
<cyber3cat> so are u into any roles to contribute to ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> sure
<ompaul> cyber3cat, is there something in particular that we can help you with?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-17
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-ph, dsdeiz said: !gates is <reply> Magkaibigan kami ni bill gates.. :)
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-ph, dsdeiz said: ubot4: !gates is <reply> Magkaibigan kami ni bill gates.. :)
<elky> Deindre1, what is the URL for your profile on launchpad.net?
<Deindre1> elky: https://launchpad.net/~flavia-weisghizzi
<Deindre1> elky: My registred nick is Deindre
<elky> Pricey, nalioth, jussi01 can we have a member cloak set on Deindre1, please. Thanks!
<Deindre1> elky: not Deindre1 , Deindre... sorry
<elky> Deindre1, you'll need to swap to that nick then.
<elky> or at least have it set as the primary nick for your group of nicknames.
<Deindre1> ok one second...
<Deindre> elky: ok
<Deindre> noe is correct
<Deindre> now is
<elky> Deindre, ok. We still need to wait for staff, so just hang around here and one of them will get to you when they are at their computers.
<jussi01> getting to it now.
<nalioth> Deindre: please set an email
<Deindre> elky:  perfect.. thank you very much
<nalioth>   /msg nickserv help set email
<Deindre> (I'm not very used in english irc....):)
<elky> Deindre, we understand. take your time.
<Deindre> nalioth: it make an error message
<nalioth> Deindre: /msg nickserv set email Deindre@whatever.XX
<Deindre> nalioth: ok I made
<nalioth> Deindre: please check your email  :)
<Deindre> I verified my e-mail
<Deindre> nalioth: elky thank you very much for your patience :)
<nalioth> Deindre: no problem - you're welcome  :)
<Deindre> I'm a jounalist, not a technical
<jussi01> Deindre: you are cloaked. thanks for using freenode :)
<Deindre> thanks to you for all
<Deindre> have a nice day
<Deindre> and sorry for my slowness
<jussi01> Deindre: all good. enjoy.
<ubot2> In ubot2, anyqs said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubot2> In ubot2, anyqs said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubot2> In ubot2, anyqs said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubot2> In ubot2, anyqs said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<Myrtti> oh dear god
<DJones> hmmh, a whois on anyqs shows n=supybot@116.12.176.89  Does that suggest a bot is trying to talk to another bot :)
<Myrtti> yup
<DJones> Thats great thinking
<DJones> Myrtti: by the way, somebody mentioned we should be saying happy birthday to you last week,
<Myrtti> yeah - unfortunately I was hospitalised on the day so I'm supposedly having a second attempt on it today...
<DJones> Hope your recovered and enjoy it today, i'd have said something on the day, but i was too busy having family round for mine
<Pretto> hey to all, coringao is here to setup his cloack, who can help?
<erUSUL> is he amemeber ?
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> Coringao: set up the nick as said in the webpage ( email adress secondary nick etc)
<erUSUL> Coringao: also give the url of your launchpad page
<Coringao> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> Coringao: launchpad url ?
<Coringao> erUSUL, https://launchpad.net/~coringao
<erUSUL> Coringao: ok; wait until "the ones who can" (tm) give the cloak...
<Coringao> ok
<erUSUL> Pricey: jussi01 nalioth PING cloak
 * erUSUL everybody asleep today....
<erUSUL> Coringao: had to reboot; still no reponse ?
<Pretto> erUSUL, yes, no response yet
<Pretto> erUSUL, coringao does not speak english :D
<Pretto> erUSUL, i am helping him on that
<erUSUL> o milhor podo intentalo en galego. é semellante ó portugues ;)
<Pretto> erUSUL, hehhehe... better keep it english :D
<Coringao> erUSUL, ok amigo
<Pici> erUSUL: neither of them can approve cloaks, only elky or I currently.
<erUSUL> Pici: noted...
<Pici> erUSUL: We changed that pretty recently, so I wouldnt expect you to know, just an fyi.
<Pretto> Pici, so, can you do that now?
<Pici> Pretto: I can request a staffer do it ;)
<Pretto> Pici, thank you :D
<Pretto> Pici, UdontKnow on #ubuntu-br  can do that?
<Pretto> Pici,  I mean, after your request
<nhandler> Coringao: Enjoy your cloak
<Pici> :)
<Pretto> thank you guys
<Coringao> nhandler, thaks my friend.:)
<Coringao> erUSUL, nhandler thanks
<nhandler> :)
<erUSUL> Coringao: no problem
<Coringao> erUSUL, :)
<m4v> another bot spamming with pms in #ubuntu-es, like before. if any staff can take a look at el1za I'll be thankfull
<niko> m4v: who ?
<piti> niko: el1za
<m4v> just parted now
<nalioth> ahh
<nalioth> a chatterbot
<m4v> is the usual supremos spam, but they are using pm this time. instead of flooding the channel.
<nalioth> m4v: /help ignore  :|
<nalioth> get your channel ops to take care of it  :|
<niko> nalioth: it's a know issue on #ubuntu-es
<m4v> I don't need /ignore, and I did that before writing here, erUSUL must be sleeping or away
<niko> m4v: ask founder to give you some rights
<niko> as usual :)
<m4v> I never tried to get op in u-es because I don't agree with the way p3l|c4n0 handles the channel at the momment.
<m4v> nor do I like talking to him.
<jpds> m4v: Who's the trouble?
<m4v> jpds: nobody atm, the bot left.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-18
<shadeslayer> hi is this channel only for ops?
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, einand said: !einand is <replay> Han är den bästa personen i världen. Det kan alla intyga
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, HakanS said: !HakanS is <reply> HakanS är admin för ubuntu-se.orgs portal.
<Nafallo> ...
<andol> Nafallo: You noticed that too? :)
<Nafallo> jpds: can you give andol privileges for ubuntu-se's database on ubot2 please.
<jpds> Nafallo: Done.
<Nafallo> jpds: ta
<jpds> Hmm, tea.
<Nafallo> jpds: no. ta. short version of thank you. you read it wrong!
<jpds> No, I wanted some tea.
<Nafallo> jpds: you can't have it.
<stochastic> Hi can I get an ubuntu bot added to the ##ubuntu-yvr-support channel?  It's a temporary Ubuntu Vancovuer Loco channel.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-19
<erUSUL> niko: hi; may i talk to you ?
<niko> yes, pm me
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-20
<m4v> niko, please restore ubotu-fr in #ubuntu-es and -es-ops
<m4v> I understand you don't like the current state of #ubuntu-es, but don't feel bothered by it
<m4v> just let the bot do its job as a floodbot, which was great, but *don't* assume the responsibility to stop floodings when the bot can't.
<m4v> You're only alienating the few people left in -es-ops by removing it.
<m4v> niko: thanks a lot
<niko> !ubuntumember
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntumember
<niko> !newmember
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-21
<bratsche> Hi, I wanted to inquire about getting a cloak. :)
<bratsche> The wiki says to ask here, and give a link to my lp page.  So here it is:
<bratsche> https://launchpad.net/~bratsche
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-22
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, kn100 said: !twss is <reply> Thats what she said!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-23
<m4v> niko: ping
<m4v> niko: something wrong with uBOTu-fr in u-es
<m4v> niko: nevermind, my fault.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-23
<keffie_jayx> hello all
<keffie_jayx> I would like some help with adding a person to the access list of a channel
<keffie_jayx> I haven't done that in a while
<keffie_jayx> we just want level 10 access, simple channel admin
<rww> keffie_jayx: try #freenode, they tend to be a little more active :)
<keffie_jayx> rww: I got it thanks :)
<keffie_jayx> for the record /msg chanserv help flags
<keffie_jayx> thanks again m4v
<m4v> np
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-24
<vish>  which channel is for the community council for raising an issue?
<rww> vish: I haven't heard of them using an IRC channel before. Community council stuff is usually done by email -- community-council@lists.ubuntu.com -- or at their meetings.
<persia> vish, There isn't one: send email to community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<rww> (though they may well have one, I just haven't heard of it :)
<vish> rww: persia: ok, sure thanks :) , i was just had a faint memory of having wandered into one.. it might have been the IRCC instead :)
<persia> More likely you happened to be in #ubuntu-meeting during one of the meetings.  Lots of folks (mistakenly) ask that sort of question in #ubuntu-meeting.
<vish> persia: nah , not -meeting  , the topic had a 'warning' of sort "If you dont have any topic to raise, idling is not allowed..' [not -op ]
<persia> Ah, that was the IRC operators channel.  Not typically a useful place to be unless one is either an op or specifically invited.
<rww> or #ubuntu-irc-council, which has a similar rule
<vish> yeah,  ^ seems to be the one  :)
<sirex`> Could some one setup my IRC cloak? My launchpad profile is here: https://launchpad.net/~sirex
<Pici> sirex`: Sure, let me take a look.
<sirex`> Thanks Pici.
<Pici> sirex`: I can get that setup, but your cloak would be a bit ugly since you have a ` in your account name.  It looks like 'sirex' may be available to be dropped today
<Pici> marienz: Hi! Do you have a moment?
<marienz> sure
<marienz> sirex is indeed droppable
<Pici> sirex`: What do you think about that?
<marienz> sirex`: please "/nick sirex" if you want me to do that
<sirex`> Whell sirex is already used...
<sirex`> Pici, so as I understand, I must change my nickname to get IRC cloak?
<Pici> sirex`: You don't need to.  I'm just presenting the option because I noticed it was available.
<marienz> sirex`: "sirex" is registered but can be dropped because it hasn't been used
<marienz> sirex`: if you /nick to sirex now I can drop it for you, allowing you to group it and change your accountname to it.
<sirex> marienz, ok, now I already done that.
<marienz> sirex: you can now group it
<sirex> Ok.
<sirex> Done.
<Pici> marienz: Can you please grant sirex an ubuntu/member/sirex cloak?
<marienz> sirex: ok, now please update your accountname (/msg nickserv help set accountname) and set a valid email address (/msg nickserv help set email), and I'll apply the cloak
<marienz> Pici: that's assuming you do want the accountname to match, not just the nick goruped
<marienz> grouped, too
<Pici> Yes, the accountname should match, sorry.
<Pici> sirex: Congrats :)
<Pici> marienz: Thanks :)
<sirex> Thank you guys for cloak and my real nickname! :)
<marienz> sirex: please don't forget to confirm that email address change.
<marienz> oh, nvm, you just did.
<sirex> Yes, thans.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-25
<collabra> can i ask a quesion?
<vish> !ask | collabra
<ubottu> collabra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<collabra> I would like to talk to anyone i can about a 'ban' in #ubuntu
<persia> The other place you asked is the right place.
<serfus> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-members
<serfus> is this active?
<serfus> and what is the TBA ?
<bazhang> serfus, yep they are active
<serfus> well, the team is empty
<bazhang> there are six members iirc
<serfus> only the IRCC
<Pici> serfus: no, its not active.
<bazhang> whoops
<Pici> Its not the way that we track IRC Operators anymore.
<serfus> oh was that for ops? okay then...
<serfus> thanks
<Pici> serfus: We'll probably be discussing ways to track IRC user contributions at UDS.
<jpds> Again?
<Pici> yep, we like talking about things again and again.
<bazhang> thankbot
<serfus> Ubuntu Developer Summit ?
<serfus> what's that to do with IRC?
<Pici> serfus: There are lots of discussions about the Ubuntu Community there.
<serfus> oh, didn't know that.. well great :)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-community-team, paultag said: !machine is nice
<Pici> yep.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-26
<ubot4> AndrewMC called the ops in #ubuntu-youth ()
<ubot4> zkriesse called the ops in #ubuntu-youth ()
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-youth, zkriesse said: !Ops is Help! zkriesse, AndrewMC, ascenseur, kvarley
<ubot4> AndrewMC called the ops in #ubuntu-youth ()
<ubot4> Mohan_chml called the ops in #ubuntu-youth ()
<zkriesse> G'day/g'evening
<bazhang> hi
<jussi> lubotu3: join #ubuntu-sa
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-27
<zkriesse> Hello may I request a K-Line on a user/troll?
<rww> zkriesse: try #freenode
<zkriesse> The channel is in the Ubuntu Namespace
<rww> zkriesse: K-Lines are a network thing, not a namespace one.
<zkriesse> rww: True I was told to ask here though by a freenode staff member
<rww> o.O
<marienz> not for a kline though
<m4v> he probably meant to get a op to look around
<marienz> zkriesse: why were you asking for a kline specifically?
<zkriesse> User came into #ubuntu-youth, quit, rejoined with a different IP, quit again, rejoined and repeated the process multiple times
<zkriesse> When asked about it he did it again, after a ban he re-joined with a different IP and complained rather rudely and then left
<zkriesse> ?
<m4v> I don't think klines aren't going to be any more effective, did you try quieting him and talk him out of it?
<rww> or ban based on ident or nick
<m4v> quiets are good, sometimes trolls don't realice they are being silenced
<zkriesse> It's a moderated channel so voice was removed and then we tried to speak to him yes
<zkriesse> His ident and nick were both banned as well but due to him changing his IP constantly it's a pain
<rww> removing voice isn't particularly useful when you have *!*@* +V set :\
<rww> although I guess most people wouldn't know about /msg chanserv voice
<zkriesse> Ok then....we'll deal with it ourselves
<zkriesse> rww: Ah +v is required for a voice command
<marienz> if you need help dealing with him feel free to prod staff, but the help may not come in the form of a kline
<marienz> rww: the problem with +V-ing *!*@* isn't so much the voice command as it is them /cycle-ing the channel
<zkriesse> Ok we'll manage
<rww> zkriesse: considering that I got +v in there yes... alrighty then.
<rww> marienz: that too
<marienz> that was a little odd
<rww> not a huge fan of the way #ubuntu-youth is set up, but they don't seem amenable to suggestions.
<rww> setting +m and autovoicing people basically gains you nothing and removes +m as a tool for dealing with attacks, as I understand it.
<marienz> correct
<marienz> it also means you cannot +q users
<m4v> yeah, +m and autovoice everyone aren't nice
<m4v> isn't
<marienz> (removing voice isn't equivalent to +q since they can just /cycle to regain voice)
<marienz> so yeah, we discourage this mode, I really don't understand why people keep doing it
<marienz> about the only advantage I can think of is if your ops find removing voice easier than +q-ing and the people whose voice is removed don't just /cycle for some reason
<m4v> for tease people by removing his voice :P
<k1l> +q and +z is very powerfull. most kiddies dont realize that they were muted
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-irc, k1l said: +q and +z is very powerfull. most kiddies dont realize that they were muted
<marienz> yes, k1l did indeed say that.
<m4v> haha
<k1l> thx to the bot :)
<rww> it thought you were making a factoid suggestion. + is ubot4's !.
<rww> Does +V imply +v? What I was about to say before zkriesse left is that I have /msg nickserv set noop turned on, and thus don't automatically get voiced, and am pretty sure I used /msg chanserv voice to voice myself in there yesterday.
<rww> though it's possible that someone else voiced me and I missed the notice from Chanserv about it, I guess.
<m4v> i think it doesn't imply +v
<rww> I just tested it. Looks like it does.
<rww> (and it's not special casing for noop users, because I tried it with an unregistered user)
<Muscovy> Hello, I'm a member of #ubuntu-tour. Is it possible for us to get a log bot?
<rww> Muscovy: logging for non-LoCo channels is done by ubuntulog, which is controlled by Canonical. Email rt at ubuntu dot com.
<Muscovy> Ok, thank you.
<niko> could i ask a ubuntu GC to restore my ubuntu.member cloak part :)
<niko> https://launchpad.net/~nicolascoevoet
<Pici> niko: Can I ask you to change it yourself, or do I need to find a different staffer?
<niko> a different staffer please
<Pici> niko: Do you know if theres a particular one around, or do I need to go hunting for one.
<niko> let's me try :)
<marienz> freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.niko, right?
<niko> yes, please
<marienz> hmm, actually, see the other channel
<Pici> marienz: If you need a GC to okay it: Its fine with me.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-28
<AndreNoel> hi Pici
<AndreNoel> are you able to set up my cloak?
<IdleOne> AndreNoel: link to your launchpad account?
<AndreNoel> https://launchpad.net/~andrenoel
<IdleOne> Pici jussi ^^^
<AndreNoel> tks
<MichealH> Hello
<persia> Hello.
<Padhu> ZGuys, which is the other IRC server for #ubuntu-devel
<persia> Should be on this server.
<Padhu> Sometime Peoples switch over to other server, that is i missed when upgrading my machine
<Nafallo> servers, or networks?
<persia> The servers within a network mostly mirror each other fairly well.
<persia> You're being ignored on #ubuntu-devel because you haven't asked an interesting question, not because you're connected to the wrong place.
<Padhu> i am just listening
<persia> Oh.  I thought you were checking if it moved because you said "hi" twice and got no response.
<Nafallo> ubot2: !weekend | Padhu
<ubot2> Padhu: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<Nafallo> hence, why it seems quiet :-)
<Padhu> Nafallo: ok, Thanks :-)
<Padhu> Happy Week end ;-)
 * persia thinks !weekend would be less true if the factoid didn't exist
<elky> persia, how is explaining a silence creating it?
<persia> I've had folks tell me that they spend evenings on Ubuntu rather than weekends because of !weekend.
<persia> Way back when, there was lots more activity on weekends.  bug days were usually on weekends, etc.
<persia> Now weekends are mostly silent.  I'm not convinced some of that was repetition of the once false meme that folks weren't around on weekends.
<elky> well the factoid was made to explain the situation that people were having to type out by hand often
<persia> I suppose my complaint is with folks who reached for that explanation then :)
<elky> yeah, many factoids get misused by people who decide, in spite of guidance to the contrary, that helping means finding a factoid that's loosely related and piping up with it
<elky> There's a problem where dissuading people from helping like this gets booed down as "being mean to helpers"
<persia> Indeed.
<elky> I grew up thinking that "help" actually had an element of helpfulness. Apparently not everyone had this definition.
<persia> I just feel !weekend is a horrid response to a question, especially when there often *is* someone around to answer, if it's an interesting question.
<persia> heh.  Sorry for pressing your button :)  I agree with you, but try to be a bit less jaded about it.
<elky> I think several factoids need rewriting.
<persia> Do you not have time to rewrite them, or is there a process limitation?
<elky> but, I'm too embittered by being told I'm "being mean to helpers" that I can't actually think of better ones.
<erUSUL> elky: it does not help the ignored edit requests
<persia> Oh, Ugh.  That's the worst place to be.
 * persia fondly remembers reading a bit in some version of the code of conduct that seemed to inspire rapid, respectful, polite, slamming of incorrect ideas entirely and educating people not to do the wrong thing.
<persia> Unfortunately, the phrasing I liked seems to be missing from the current version.
<elky> persia, somewhere along the line, the Geek Social Fallacies got confused for the Code of Conduct and now we're stuck.
<persia> I'm not sure we're stuck.  Just takes time and effort.
<persia> Unfortunately, it's the constant vigilance bit that I don't seem to have down.
<elky> In IRC land, the appeals process exists. 99.9999% of things raised to it are "such and such op were mean and told me i was wrong"
<persia> But we're *supposed* to do that.  Not doing that would violate the CoC.
<persia> Well, we're not supposed to be mean, but we're supposed to tell folks they are wrong.
<persia> And we're supposed to do it quickly and publically.
<elky> But by the person complaining, the irc op ends up being the CoC breacher according to the logic that seems to float peoples boats these days
<persia> And that's easily interpreted as mean.
<persia> It's because folks don't read long technical texts.
<persia> CoC is *not* "be excellent to each other" in any way.
<persia> Maybe I'm incorrect, but that anyone is capable of understanding the acronym TLDR makes me suspect the above is true for at least a subset.
<elky> I think "be excellent to each other" means a different thing in a group of 50 than a group of 1200
<persia> Anyway, I think IRC Ops who end up getting those complaints should quote chapter and section, and stand by their actions.  If they can't do that, they weren't telling people they were wrong in the appropriate manner.
<persia> Quite possibly.  One of the reasons I support tribalism : when you accept that groups over a certain size tend to clump, it makes it easier to create governance structures (inter-tribal councils, etc.) that tend to defray tension.
<persia> The downside is that tribalism means that folks are different from each other, which means one can't safely also be egalitarian.
<persia> (and unmanaged tribalism leads to strife and pain)
<elky> and misunderstood tribalism
<persia> How do you mean "misunderstood"?
 * erUSUL wonders how tribalism became the new ( abused ) buzzword ...
<persia> abused?
<elky> persia, when the tribal councils have the wrong missions
 * persia has been using "tribe" since becoming interested in Dunbar's number a few years ago
<persia> elky, Oh, yeah.  Tribes have to be voluntary, self-selecting, and self-selecting of their leadership for a tribal society to function.  That interfaces incredibly poorly with any hierarchical structure based on functional division.
<elky> and certain processes I've been seeing the past few years.
<persia> heh, yeah.
<MichealH> Hello Is there someone I can PM?
<ikonia> MichealH: you have to be more specific
<ikonia> MichealH: you've having a problem with the #ubuntu-youth channel yes/no ?
<MichealH> Yes
<ikonia> MichealH: you so want one of the operators from the #ubuntu-youth channel yes/no ?
<MichealH> I know what happened but I think I was banned because of something unfair
<ikonia> MichealH: you so want one of the operators from the #ubuntu-youth channel yes/no ?
<MichealH> Well, I dont know
<ikonia> do you want to talk to one of the ubuntu-youth operators to resolve having your ban removed
<MichealH> Yes
<ikonia> right
<MichealH> But I dont think this will be resolved
<ikonia> so the question you have is "Can an operator from #ubuntu-youth please PM me as I would like to resolve my ban"
<MichealH> It wont get resolved
<MichealH> They are under strict rules from the leader
<ikonia> then discuss the ban in public in here and the operators will assist you
<MichealH> Okay
<ikonia> no-one in the #ubuntu name space is under strict instructions from the "leader"
<MichealH> I got banned because I "Didnt contribute"
<MichealH> Which Is not fair
<MichealH> I was then getting some things trown at me saying I was a nothing but a big crybaby
<ikonia> wait for one of the ubuntu-youth operators to be awake, then it can be discussed in here
<MichealH> Okay
<ikonia> or you could just leave without waiting
<ikonia> what ever works for you
<ikonia> </sarcasm>
<Seeker`> ikonia: ping
<bazhang> MichealH, you here?
<Seeker`> zkriesse: I believe that michealH wishes to discuss his ban
<MichealH> bazhang, Yup
<bazhang> you wished to resolve an issue with ops from -youth? MichealH
<MichealH> Yes, I did
<bazhang> zkriesse, is one? MichealH ?
<ikonia> hello
<MichealH> Yes bazhang
<zkriesse> I already told him to discuss it with us
<MichealH> Hello ikonia
<ikonia> MichealH: now is the time to discuss while you have an operators attention
<ikonia> Seeker`: nice one
<MichealH> Welll... just because I don't contribute to a team well in my opinion is unfair to warrent a ban
<zkriesse> It's not because you don't contribute
<zkriesse> It's because you continue to not follow mine, and several
<zkriesse> HIGHLY established ubuntu members advice
<MichealH> So I have to follow your contributions?
<MichealH> Okay
<zkriesse> Your attitude is constantly one of someone who feels that everyone should know that you're awesome and bow to your superiority
<zkriesse> While that doesn't happen all the time it happens enough
<MichealH> And it was the fact you has made a joke out of this situaltion
<zkriesse> It's not a joke to me
<MichealH> <zkriesse> ha
<zkriesse> I thought you were going to be a rising star but those hopes have been lost
<MichealH> <zkriesse> that was a joke
<MichealH> That, came out of a PM
<Seeker`> may I ask what advice he didn't follow?
<MichealH> Also, As I was getting banned, I was getting a lash of swear words coming at me
<zkriesse> Seeker`: Rushing ahead, trying to do multiple projects at once (like ten), applying for ubuntu membership a month or two after being denied, and so on
<Seeker`> what sort of projects?
<zkriesse> MichealH: May I remind you that you once banned me from ubuntu youth because you got a little "pissy" ?
<MichealH> zkriesse, It wasnt you
<MichealH> It was annother guy
<zkriesse> Seeker`: Reworking the forums omg ubuntu and other projects
<zkriesse> MichealH: It
<MichealH> But that was before this is now
<zkriesse> Was me
<Seeker`> zkriesse: and what happens to these projects?
<MichealH> zkriesse, It wasnt
<MichealH> Seeker`, What do you mean?
<zkriesse> Seeker`: He's also stated that he wished to contribute to wiki but he's not started on the one project I've given him
<MichealH> zkriesse, I am halfway through
<Seeker`> do they get completed? abandoned? Does anyone assign MichealH these projects?
<zkriesse> Seeker`: I don't know as I've not seen him finish one thing he's started yet
<zkriesse> MichealH: You were half way through almost a month ago
<MichealH> Seeker`, Usually, Completed
<zkriesse> MichealH: I call bull on that
<Seeker`> zkriesse: does anyone assign MichealH these projects?
<zkriesse> I've got people to back me up....whom do you have who can show proof of your work
<MichealH> Not backup of projects, But people on the forums which have seem me get involved
<zkriesse> Seeker`: Myself, a wiki focus group for the beginners team if which im a member
<zkriesse> If/of
<Seeker`> zkriesse: don't assign him so many projects then?
<MichealH> Seeker`, Yes, I have noticed that
<MichealH> He assigns me to projects when I have annother in progress
<zkriesse> Seeker`: I don't...he decides to jump on as many as possible. I told him to take no more than one at a time
<zkriesse> At least no more than two
<Seeker`> zkriesse: Well, noone can stop people doing what they like with their free time
<zkriesse> Seeker`: I understand that
<zkriesse> Which is fine
<zkriesse> But when it hampers the success of a team it's a problem
<Seeker`> zkriesse: If he wants to take on more things then noone should stop him. Assigning them to him just because he says "I'll do that" is probably a bad idea
<MichealH> When was I stopping U-Y from progressing?
<MichealH> I was helping kvarley woth that OggCast
<MichealH> *woth
<Seeker`> A possible resolution may be that there is an understanding that if MichealH is not officially assigned a project, it may well be given to someone else as a project, and there is no guarantee that MichealH's effort will actually be used?
<MichealH> *with
<zkriesse> MichealH: I needed wiki people to help document stuff
<zkriesse> You were one of those very few people
<zkriesse> I can't depend on you anymore
<MichealH> zkriesse, But you didnt say
<zkriesse> MichealH: Ive tried
<zkriesse> You don't LISTEN
<MichealH> Seeker`, I understand that If I don't officially assign It can get passed on
<zkriesse> I've had questions/complaints from many folks who've said the same thing
<MichealH> zkriesse, When? May I ask?
<Seeker`> zkriesse: care to comment on my suggestion?
<zkriesse> Seeker`: It's a good one but at this time the team pretty
<zkriesse> Much doesn't want him around
<MichealH> zkriesse, But I havent seen the project being given any say in what you do
<MichealH> Once bilal wanted to do packaging classes but you told him NO straight away... With No say whatsoever from anyone
<zkriesse> MichealH: Bullshit
<Seeker`> zkriesse: language
<MichealH> Seeker`, I get this most the time
<zkriesse> He and the ops of the channel said we wanted A draft of what he wanted to do
<zkriesse> He's working on it
<MichealH> No, I said I wanted to do the website
<MichealH> That was the ONE project I wanted to do
<MichealH> Like you said
<MichealH> I got denied and here we are
<zkriesse> MichealH: You never asked to do the website
<zkriesse> Another guy did
<MichealH> zkriesse, But I at least suggested
<zkriesse> We're holding off for Noe
<MichealH> zkriesse, It would of then been up to you to say No we have someone on that
<MichealH> Or to ask that person
<zkriesse> MichealH: Did you not even pay attention in the meeting?!?!?
<MichealH> zkriesse, I would have replied if you didnt devoice me and +m the channel?
<Seeker`> this is going in circles
<zkriesse> Seeker`: Yes it is
<zkriesse> Seeker`: Old news....again and again
<MichealH> Seeker`, It happens all the time
<Seeker`> zkriesse: Is there anything to say that if MichealH is in the channel, you have to rely on him for the progress of the project?
<zkriesse> At this time no..:but people will leave if he's around
<zkriesse> Give me some time to calm them down
<Seeker`> "some time"?
<zkriesse> Like a
<zkriesse> A day or
<zkriesse> Dang it...
<zkriesse> Stupid iPod
<MichealH> Seeker`, I think he is asaying "Like a day or two"
<ikonia> zkriesse: can you please summerise what the ban was for
<zkriesse> His attitude with me, the other ops, and the team. He's been talked to gosh knows how many times before but it's perpetual...
<zkriesse> I've had a team member say that they will never
<zkriesse> Never come back because of him
<ikonia> ok - so his attitude is driving memebers out
<ikonia> is he rude/offensive/$something
<MichealH> ikonia, I have never ever been rude
<MichealH> Nor anything else
<ikonia> MichealH: I'm askin zkriesse
<MichealH> I am just being me
<zkriesse> ikonia: Oh and perfect example. He doesn't know when not to speak
<ikonia> zkriesse: that can be annoying, but what's the actual issue with his behaviour
<zkriesse> But he's done that in regional membership board meetings
<Seeker`> zkriesse: thats the regional board's problem :P
<zkriesse> ikonia: His behavior, his attitude, and his response to team members
<Seeker`> if they don't like it, they'll do something about it, we try to keep behaviour in seperate channels seperate. A ban in -offtopic doesn't mean a ban in #ubuntu
<zkriesse> Seeker`: I understand that
<zkriesse> By the way I'm currently on my iPod touch...my pc is at home where I'm not. When I get home I will find logs/examples of his behavior and pastebin them
<AndrewMC> ok MichealH is unbanned from the Ubuntu Youth channel
<MichealH> ThanksThanks
<zkriesse> MichealH: Don't thank us...thank the irc ops
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Thanks for helping us resolve the issue, Seeker` , ikonia , bazhang
<MichealH> zkriesse, Am I able to join?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-29
<S4ry> Hello
<S4ry> Congratulations ziroday
<ziroday> S4ry: thanks?
<rww> on signing into nickserv?
<S4ry> So , Nah .. his cloak :)
<rww> S4ry: yes, it applied because he nickserv identified ;P
<ziroday> S4ry: oh thanks, but it was a while ago :)
<S4ry> Ah
<S4ry> I am late then :D
<ziroday> S4ry: :)
<S4ry> So ,  is the a cloak for an Ubuntu Loco Team ..
<S4ry> *there
<S4ry> typo
<rww> S4ry: nope, Ubuntu only does ubuntu/member/* and ubuntu/bot/* cloaks, for members and official core-channel (?) bots.
<S4ry> rww , nice to see ya , how you do
<S4ry> Mmm
<S4ry> Okay , what if someone is a member of another team
<S4ry> on launchpad
<S4ry> like , me
<maco> no
<maco> you have to be a member of launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<S4ry> I am member of Sabily team
<rww> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<S4ry> maco, okay
<maco> i dont know if Sabily has its own group registration on Freenode
<S4ry> it has , i am on the channel and most of the members has their cloak
<S4ry>  #Sabily
<maco> but are they ubuntu cloaks or sabily cloaks?
<S4ry> Sabily Cloaks
<maco> ask them how to get them then
<S4ry> Okay ,
<maco> i should download Sabily and take it to the interfaith peace group tomorrow
<S4ry> nice
<S4ry> So i have to join the ubuntumembers on launchpad too !
<S4ry> I guess not
<maco> not for sabily
<S4ry> Okay
<maco> if you want a sabily cloak, ask sabily folks how
<S4ry> Alright
<maco> if you want an ubuntu member cloak, you need to be an ubuntu member
<S4ry> Thanks a bunch Y'all
<rww> if you want an ubuntu bo... never mind
 * maco fluffles rww
<S4ry> Hum ! bo
<rww> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluffles
<maco> S4ry: rww was going to say that if you wanted an ubuntu bot cloak you need to be a bot
<S4ry> lol
<S4ry> Okay
<S4ry> Well , we have a lubotu3 bot .. could that get a cloak :D
<S4ry> O' also .. can we have that bot in #Sabily
<rww> as I said, I'm pretty sure ubuntu/bot/* is for core channel bots
<S4ry> I have it on my loco team channel
<maco> locos are not core
<S4ry> Yeah
<rww> heh. I didn't think the lubotus had it
<S4ry> so what bot can Sabily gets
<S4ry> Any clue
<rww> !botclone | make your own :)
<maco> your own?
<ubottu> make your own :): Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<maco> supybot is in the repos.... install it on a server and go
<S4ry> O' me .. thats painful :D
<maco> no its not
<maco> i have a bot in my channel
<S4ry> Yeah , i have used that supybot
<rww> the bots get painfully slow if they're in too many channels, hence there being a bunch of duplicates and them generally sticking to the Ubuntu namespace
<S4ry> Mmm , noted
<S4ry> I asked for help on #Supybot for their bot .. i had an issue with it
<rww> oh, it's the ubot* clones that don't have ubuntu/bot/* cloaks. I got them mixed up.
<S4ry> You know that identified situation with the Supybot and NickServ ..  i still don't get it
<S4ry> Actually , lubotus comes in handy with the bunch of info's
<S4ry> if we just could update the bot database , Wow
<S4ry> maco,
<maco> yes?
<S4ry> What you mean no cd for sabily
<maco> there are only DVD isos on the download page, no CD ones
<S4ry> Yeah
<S4ry> Should we have the cd too
<maco> well i dont have the resources to come up with a DVD for tomorrow (neither the time to download such a large iso nor any idea where blank DVDs hide in my pile of junk, if i even have any)
<maco> i think a CD is more accessible to folks... blank CDs are cheaper thank blank DVDs, and not all computers can use DVD
<S4ry> Okay
<S4ry> You mean  like , i can boot an iso with a blank CD
<maco> i mean you need to burn an iso to a disc
<maco> that means either a <700MB iso which you can burn on a blank CD or a very large one for on a blank DVD
<maco> buying blank CDs is like $7 for 50 of them
 * rww nudges maco and S4ry towards #sabily ;P
<S4ry> ah got you
<S4ry> Excuse us rww :)
<S4ry> maco, much appreciate your Concern .. your advice was noted :)
<S4ry> guys , what is the advantage of being voiced in a channel
<rww> you can still speak if the channel's set +m or a +q matches you
<S4ry> Okay nice
<S4ry> rww , how to check if the channel is set for +m or a +q
<S4ry> Someone has juts toll me that there is no  No advantage of it on a channel
<rww> S4ry: By way of example, "/mode #ubuntu-irc" would show this channel's channelmodes (note the lack of an m in the output), and "/mode #ubuntu-irc q" would show all the quiets.
<S4ry> rww, nice .. so if #ubuntu-sa modes: +cnt .. there is no advantage of being voiced !
<rww> Most channels that are set up properly don't use +v much if at all.
<S4ry> +v as Voiced for everyone
<ubot4> S4ry: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<S4ry> So how come a channel modes are +cnt & then an OP there tells me there is no advantage of it
<rww> because there isn't? the channel's not +m and you're not quieted on it, so being +v would do nothing.
<S4ry> Ah , got it
<S4ry> thanks rww much appreciate it
<serfus> some channels (like the beginners team channels) use +v to show you are a member
<rww> that sort of thing's often more trouble than it's worth, in my experience. people spend way too much time asking for channel flags.
 * rww notes that he hasn't been in -beginners, isn't commenting on that specifically
<S4ry> :)
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, sepehr_ said: my ubuntu is very slow ...
<ubot2> In ubot2, vipinb said: This message is really eating my hardisk. I just gone throw the pulseaudio source. If it is a broken in driver,  It can provide little more correct information. just showing suprressed
<nhandler> Just as a heads up, at the request of several active members of the Mobile Team (and with the approval of the channel founder), we (IRCC) have closed down #ubuntu-mobile. It is currently +m with a /topic and entrymsg pointing people to -devel to discuss the development of UNE or Ubuntu on armel. We might change it to +if in a few weeks
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-22
<Howie> me again
<Howie> i.said I'd be back and I came back
<Howie> AlanBell ^^
<Howie>  ahh here we go
<Howie> Ill come back.later
<Pici> jpds: around? It looks like ubot4 quit the other day and hasn't been back since.
<pleia2> yeah, the server exploded a bit (may actually need to find a new home for it, 512M box with a bit too much running on it)
<Pici> pleia2: Do we have an eta for that server? Just wondering if I need to bother someone else to get another bot up.
<pleia2> Pici: it's up right now and can be used for the next few weeks
<pleia2> jpds can start the bot whenever
<Pici> pleia2: I'll bother him then.
<h00k> If it's not terribly intensive, I have a small dockstar with attached storage I'd loan to hosting if necessary ;)
<h00k> it's got a good spot under my couch.
<pleia2> supybot can be a bit hefty
<h00k> It's one of these: http://goo.gl/b7UD3
<h00k> I also have a spare dualcore laptop, 3gb ram.
<Pici> That looks like a doorstop.
<h00k> Pici: it's pretty sweet, currently boots Debian off a 1tb external I have on it.
<h00k> s/on/attached to/
<h00k> anyway, I'd set something up for hosting, get anyone who manages it access, if it's important.
<m4v> supybot can use between ~50mb (our bot in u-es) to ~100mb (any lubotu) of ram. The extreme is ubottu which can use 200mb.
<h00k> I should see what that deskstar has
<m4v> we still have to figure out if the high ram usage is supybot's or our plugins' fault :(
<marienz> debugging python memory usage is awkward (meliae should help but I haven't played with it yet)
<m4v> yeah, I played with guppy but I couldn't figure out how to use it... I tried meliae but I got segfaults only :(
<marienz> meliae should be a bit friendlier than heapy
<marienz> I've used heapy but it's much more useful for a process you can sensibly freeze
<marienz> you don't really want to use heapy on a running supybot, while meliae can do dumps you can process externally
<m4v> I see, I'll have to look meliae again.
<tsimpson> who want's useless info, well you'll get it anyway: ubottu using 194m (RES), which is nearly 10% of our available memory. all the supybot's together are using over 740MB, spread over 10 bots, so ~74MB per-bot
<tsimpson> python/supybot is far from light-weight
<pleia2> not useless, thanks tsimpson :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-23
<h00k> so, which of the bots should we be looking for in our LoCo channel, because we currently have 4
<h00k> we have locobot_2, lubotu1, ubuntulo12, ubuntulo1.
<Tm_T> h00k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Tm_T> 2 logbots sounds scary
<h00k> I don't see locobot_2, ubuntulo1, ubuntulo12 listed.
<Tm_T> ubuntulo1 is ubuntulog
<Pici> locobot is deprecated.
<Tm_T> and ubuntulo12 is ubuntulog2 which is just a yet another clone to share the load IIRC
<h00k> so, I can get rid of locobot_2
<h00k> checking in #ubuntu-bots. Thanks.
<h00k> here, let me hit every channel :( heh. apologies to anyone in all of these (Pici, etc)
<Pici> hit?
<h00k> 'ask'
<h00k> I checked in #ubuntu-locoteams, forgetting about #ubuntu-bots and #ubuntu-bots-team
<h00k> and #ubuntu-irc.
<Pici> What are you trying to check?
<h00k> What ones can I remove, or how to get the extras removed (like the depreciated locobot_2)
<h00k> and if the other 3 are required, or if ubuntulo1 was really ubuntulog, etc.
<Pici> ubuntulo12 and ubuntulo1 are both ubuntulog
<h00k> and both should be present, or just one?
<Pici> lubotu1 is your ubottu clone.
<lubotu1> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h00k> yep, that I got
<Pici> I don't know where there are two log bots there though.
<Pici> er, ubuntulog bots rather.
<h00k> me either
<tsimpson> your only real option for locobot_2 is to either kick/ban it, or put up with it
<h00k> Yeah, I just kicked it
<h00k> we'll see if it comes back.
<h00k> tsimpson, Pici, Tm_T: Thanks for the info.
<Pici> h00k: yw
<Tm_T> hmh, who owned those bots? jp ds?
<tsimpson> locobot* was from ubuntu-eu, and ubuntulo* is hosted by Canonical
<h00k> ubuntulog? it says send email to rt at the ubuntu dotcom, Canonical?
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> h00k: https://rt.ubuntu.com/
<h00k> oh look. Cool.
<Tm_T> it's a task tracker for server maintenance team (or sys admins?)
<h00k> Appears to be
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-24
<eshlox> hi, i would like take #kubuntu-pl or/and #kubuntu.pl channels for Polish users kubuntu linux distribution, both channels have been long since abandoned, and their founders long ago not logged, to whom should I notify about this?
<topyli> eshlox: one of them should probably be dropped (#kubuntu.pl most likely, as its name is not standard for ubuntu channels)
<topyli> the irc council could get ownership of #kubuntu-pl and assign access to your team as required
<topyli> if the channels are dead, there might not be much of a team though
<eshlox> irc council == each of freenode staffs?
<topyli> no, the ubuntu irc council. it's handy to have staff on the access list as well, though
<Pici> eshlox: the IRC Council is the Ubuntu team that is in charge of Ubuntu's IRC presence. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil for more info, or you can mail them at irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<eshlox> ok, so i will send email, thanks
<topyli> eshlox: also, if the channels are unused, it might actually be easiest for the polish team to simply have #kubuntu-pl redirected to #ubuntu-pl. not saying this is necessarily so, just something to consider
<topyli> might be less to worry about for you, just one team of operators and such :)
<Tm_T> and one active channel is more than two not-so-active
<Pici> One of them forwards elsewhere.
<topyli> strange #elsewhere too
<Pici> aye
<Davion> hello there
<Davion> someone is insulting at #ubuntu-tr and there's no operator but chanserv only
<k1l_> since there is a  *!*@freenode/staff/* on access list you can ask in #freenode or ping some staffer here if noone reacts
<Davion> thanks
<PerfieM> so, what is this channel?
<Fuchs> PerfieM: it is all about cake
<Unit193> And ice cream
<PerfieM> wonderful, I love cake
<Fuchs> PerfieM: jokes aside, IRC operators coordination, if you have a problem with #ubuntu-*, you might be right here
<Fuchs> PerfieM: how can we help you?
<IdleOne> this channel is for basic ubuntu irc questions and also for requesting ubuntu/member cloak be enabled and other "Not sure where to ask" questions
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-25
<Unit193> Sorry it's me again. ubot2 seems to not answer to info with !info PACKAGE, only with ubot2: info PCGK and seems to be stuck on Maverick :P
<Unit193> ubot2: config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubot2> Unit193: Global: maverick; #ubuntu-irc: maverick
<ubot2> Unit193: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> jpds: ^^
<dscassel> Hi folks...
<dscassel> My membership went through last week. Can I get a cloak?
<dscassel> https://launchpad.net/~dscassel
<Pici> dscassel: you should identify first.
<Pici> topyli, tsimpson, elky: https://launchpad.net/~dscassel
<tsimpson> dscassel: we need to to identify or register with NickServ before we can apply a cloak
<dscassel> tsimpson, Pici, okay, identified.
<tsimpson> dscassel: ok, I just need to find a staff member to activate the cloak
<tsimpson> dscassel: you're all set now
<Pici> dscassel: congrats on your membership :)
<dscassel> tsimpson, Pici: Thanks. :)
<Tanvir> Hi, can anybody please remove the l flag from #ubuntu-bd ? That channel has a limit or 17 user, very unusual for a public channel, also, we many people are trying to join for a online event, while the cannot.
<Tanvir> Local op is not available now. I have been asked in #freenode to ask here.
<Tanvir> Thanks.
<Tanvir> Problem has been taken care of. Thank you guys.
<popey> my spidey sense is tingling
<Unit193> Who'd you ban now? ;)
<popey> hah
<popey> haha, like your irc name Unit193
<Unit193> Haha! Thanks! :P
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-26
<sisco311> Hi. I'd like to get the ubuntu member cloak. My LP profile is https://launchpad.net/~sisco311
<serfus> IRCC ^
<serfus> sisco311, but i think you need to finish your registration
<sisco311> serfus, sorry I'm new to IRC, I think it's done
<k1l> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup there is howto
<sisco311> k1l, thanks. I read it, just forget to confirm the registration.
<k1l> :)
<k1l> topyli: tsimpson nhandler elky (as you are not marked away)
<IdleOne> and jussi
<topyli> looks good
<topyli> any staff awake and sober? we could use an ubuntu/member cloak for sisco311
 * topyli drops sobriety requirement
<IdleOne> haha
<topyli> it's friday evening in europe :)
<topyli> tomaw seems to be around. *poke*
<marienz> sisco311, topyli: how's that?
<topyli> ah, thanks marienz
<marienz> no problem
<sisco311> marienz, thank you
<sisco311> sorry for the delay, indeed is friday evening in europe :)
<marienz> yes, it still is :P
<jo-erlend> I received some help in #Ubuntu-arm sometime. It was very useful, and I'm trying to find the logs. Is there a complete html log of Ubuntu channels, so I don't have to check by year, month and day?
<guntbert> jo-erlend: best way is to search in the logs of your client, sometimes google helps too (with site:irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010)
<Fuchs> you could fetch those you are interested in with wget and then use grep -r
<Fuchs> else: irclogs should be indexed by search engines
<jo-erlend> right... I'm usually good at remembering site: but in this case, I completely forgot. Thanks :)
<jo-erlend> I don't usually keep gigabytes of irclog, so that was never an option. :)
<k1l> irclogs are the first to backup :)
<bkerensa> can Ubottu join #ubuntu-us-or ?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-28
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, tusooa said: ls is List
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-20
<jbicha> hi, could I be unbanned from #ubuntu-devel please?
<JoseeAntonioR> jbicha: please, request it in #ubuntu-ops. You were forwardbanned as a result of an intermittent connection
<Unit193> It's just a fyc ban, so chances are higher I'd think.
<jbicha> JoseeAntonioR: wouldn't it have been better to do a temporary ban then?
<JoseeAntonioR> jbicha: that's up to the ops decision
<jbicha> JoseeAntonioR: ok, I didn't realize you weren't an op, thanks
<Unit193> Typically the user will come back after fixing the connection and then asks the op or in the OPs channel.
<jgdx> Hi, can I have a cloak? LP: https://launchpad.net/~jonas-drange
<Myrtti> would you like an unaffiliated one?
<jpds> jgdx: /msg.
<jgdx> Yep
<Phantomas> What is the #ubuntu's policy for questions about backtrack and wireless cracking? In #ubuntu-gr I usually answer that "backtrack is not Ubuntu based" and that "we don't give support for backtrack"
<k1l> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<k1l> Phantomas: same for the core channel
<Phantomas> k1l: oh, thanks! (AFAIK backtrack is based on Debian)
<k1l> nowadays yes, but they started with ubuntu base
<Phantomas> aha!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-22
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, ubot2 is using nick ubot2`
<JoseeAntonioR> you should load the NickCapture module in the ubots
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-23
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, codemaniac said: ubot5: that is why we love you
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, sandyd said: !support is a bit more impersonal, thats why.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-24
<ubot5> In #maas, allenap said: ubot5: Your regex is wrong.
<m4v> fools, ubot5 doesn't use regexs!
<m4v> also #maas?
 * Pici shrugs
<sissyphus> hi how do I get an invite to #ubuntu-lgbt?
<Fuchs> it forwards to a different channel, so: not, I'd assume
<sissyphus> it's impossible?
<Fuchs> I didn't say that, I just said it is rather unlikely, as the reason for the +i is quite probably the +f, so an invite would be counterproductive
<Myrtti> the channel is effectively closed down.
<sissyphus> oh no! how come?
<Myrtti> so you don't get invites.
<Myrtti> probably the signal/noise ratio was too bad.
<sissyphus> unfortunate
<sissyphus> well I made ##ubuntu-womyn to fill the gap
<sissyphus> ##ubuntu-lgbt is still open for another enterprising soul
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-25
<bobweavertv> hello there sorry to bother you all on a wonderful Saturday but either I am doing something wrong or my cloak is acting up ?
<Fuchs> your account appears to be uncloaked
<bobweavertv> Ok
<Fuchs> did you have a cloak in the past?
<bobweavertv> what does that Mean I have to go to freenode >
<Fuchs> if so: did you change accounts, drop accounts or something?
<Fuchs> depends
<Fuchs> for a generic cloak yes  (even though I can do that in here as well)
<bobweavertv> nope just logged in like normal
<Fuchs> and you are sure you did have a cloak in the past?
<bobweavertv> using a grouped account
<bobweavertv> 100%
<bobweavertv> I am a ubuntu member
<Sidewinder1> Yes, bobweavertv has been cloaked in the pasr. :-)
<bobweavertv> :)
<Fuchs> bobweavertv: your account has been registered 1 week and 2 days ago
<Fuchs> does this look correct?
<bobweavertv> for bobweavertv correct
<Fuchs> *augh*
<Fuchs> bobweavertv: mind a query?
<bobweavertv> what is that ?
<Fuchs> Can I contact you in private?
<Sidewinder1> PM
<bobweavertv> like with sql ?
<bobweavertv> sure
<Fuchs> no, I'd rather not do similar things to SQL if possible :p
<semitones> is there an askubuntu channel? I find their site confusing
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-26
<holstein> semitones: i would just take that to http://askubuntu.com/help ..this channel is not the proper place though, maybe #ubuntu would have some suggestions
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, am3r said: ubot5 : why u say that  unity is not a GUI desktop?
<TheLordOfTime> i think you can ignore that
<Unit193> Should be a IRC team meeting in 10 minutes.
<AlanBell> Unit193: indeed, there should have been, sorry I only just got in
<TheLordOfTime> are Lubuntu's channels under IRCC governance?
<Unit193> Yes they are.
<TheLordOfTime> you were in the #lubuntu-offtopic channel.  you're an op there as well.  what's your opinions on the link that user posted which references specific adult material that could be against the "family friendly" policies?
<TheLordOfTime> (that channel isn't #defocus-uncensored, you know...)
<TheLordOfTime> because if the #lubuntu-* channels fall under IRCC governance
<TheLordOfTime> than the user guidelines issued by the IRCC still apply
<TheLordOfTime> then*
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-19
<akgraner> hi all - now that I am not with Linaro anymore I am cloakless on IRC can you all add back my Ubuntu one please (and thank you)
<AlanBell> hi akgraner
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/akgraner cloak for akgraner please
<akgraner> Hi AlanBell!  Thanks!
<AlanBell> are you having fun with your new adventure yet?
<akgraner> I'm working on getting the OCP cloak but that's going to take a little while.
<akgraner> Oh yes- my first day on the job - I got to give a talk all about OCP and open hardware :-)
<Pricey> AlanBell: akgraner: Sorted.
<akgraner> Thanks y'all are the best!!!!
<akgraner> Pricey, AlanBell ^^^
<Pricey> akgraner: I'm not content with being equally "best".
<akgraner> I'll get back to work and stop pestering y'all - thanks again!
<akgraner> Pricey, don't worry - you're ahead of AlanBell :-)
<AlanBell> heh
<Pricey> Awesome, as long as I know where I stand.
<akgraner> lol :-) y'all make me smile - I have totally missed the Ubuntu channels - :-) have a great morning, afternoon or evening...
<akgraner> laters
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-20
<ubuntu-us-de> Hi, I'd like to register the channel #ubuntu-us-de for the Ubuntu Delaware Local Community Team
<Pici> ubuntu-us-de: Hi.  Let me take a look and see what I can do to get that moving.
<ubuntu-us-de> Pici: Okay
<TheLordOfTime> anyone on the IRCC around?
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: yes?
<TheLordOfTime> Pici, trying to confirm something that ikonia was mentioning about a ban evader, but i'm not sure it should remain on the public logs, got a minute for a brief privmsg to confirm/refute one thing?
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: anytime
<TheLordOfTime> Pici, again, thanks for your time.  :)
<TheLordOfTime> *returns to lurking*
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-21
<k1l> trench: could you take a look at your connection?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-25
<m4v> Unit193, TheDrums: I closed #kubuntu-es and #xubuntu-es due to being inactive for like more than an year, they now forward to #ubuntu-es. Can you poke the IRCC so that #lubuntu-es is closed and forwarded to #ubuntu-es too?
<Unit193> m4v: Yeah, GridCube said you'd do that, and it made sense to me since they were inactive.  Sure, but you already poked them.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-19
 * wxl finally became a member and is ready for his official cloak :)
<wxl> jere
<Unit193> Can you link to you LP page?
<wxl> oops
<wxl> here's me https://launchpad.net/~wxl23
<wxl> any chance i can be wxl and not wxl23?
<wxl> wxl has been parked since 2007
<Unit193> It's based on your IRC accountname.
<wxl> oh well that's fine then, but i still would like to change it on launchpad if i can. wxl appears to have done nothing with his/hers membership
<Unit193> You could ask the fine folks in #launchpad for that one, but hggdh, Pici, rest of the IRCC, ^ cloakie?
<wxl> danke Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<Pici> wxl: Your cloak will say wxl, but I can't do anything about the launchpad page.  Give me a moment to find a staffer to apply the cloak though... also congrats on the membership :)
<wxl> Pici: thank you thank you. lurking on #launchpad currently about the other issue ;)
<wxl> yay i'm official
<wxl> thanks Pici Unit193 et al :)
<bazhang> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Pici> yay
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-20
<optrusty_> since i am not gonna stay that long on irc i wont auth
<optrusty_> hey guys did anybody get an email from the ubuntu irc mailing list about someone named calorie
<optrusty_> woops valorie
<IdleOne> yes, it was a accidental spam and the sender has already been notified
<IdleOne> won't happen again
<optrusty_> how the heck did the spammer even know this email
<IdleOne> valorie is not a spammer. Her contact list was highjacked by an app. it was an accident.
<IdleOne> delete the email and go on with life
<IdleOne> :)
<optrusty_> oh well
<optrusty_> i hope its not dun dun I LOVE YOU!! reinvented for html
 * optrusty_ rofl
<Unit193> Reminder, Ubuntu IRC Operators meeting on the 20th: https://www.google.com/calendar/event?eid=Z3JxcXRob20zZHNicDc2dWxtbTNjazVpZGdfMjAxNDA4MjBUMTgwMDAwWiBqNXE4NW1taTZ1anZqdGlpNXMxbjNsaTVpb0Bn&ctz=Etc/GMT
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-21
<PerfM> elky, my gurl.
<PerfM> I knew I would find you some where.
<elky> I was in the channel you left to go puke.
<PerfM> I forgot what it was tho
<elky> Anyway...
<elky> you were looking for me?
<PerfM> Yeah. I wanted to know how many ubuntu channels I am banned from, and how I redeem myself.
<Tm_T> I think the number of channels you are banned from is irrelevant
<PerfM> Tm_T, this is an A, B conversation. Why don't you C yourself out.
<Tm_T> I am C indeed
<PerfM> rww,  fyi I'M A GIRL AND I HATE YOU
<Tm_T> hate is love?
<silverlion> good evening
<silverlion> I just good approved to be an ubuntu member this week and that's why I'd like to request my cloak "ubuntu/member/silverlion" if possible
<k1l> please link your launchpad profile, silverlion. and then wait for a IRCC member to do the work :)
<silverlion> k1l, there you go: https://launchpad.net/~silverlion
<silverlion> k1l, do i have to wait here for instructions or can I leave?
<k1l> the usual way is to wait for a IRCC member to verify and then the freenode staff will set the cloak if everything is allright. bu i dont know if they are available right now
<silverlion> k1l, kk then I'll return tomorrow afternoon
<silverlion> thanks for your time and help!!!
<silverlion> gn8
<k1l> np, gn8
<hggdh> staff -- please set a cloak ubuntu/member/silverlion for silverlion
<Pricey> hggdh: please repeat?
<hggdh> Pricey: OK, what did I do wrong here?
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-22
<PerfM> what is the purpose of this channel
<holstein> PerfM: try the /topic and see if you have any questions
<PerfM> any questions about what
<holstein> PerfM: there is a /topic for the channel that should explain the purpose.. if you would, check that /topic, and then, im saying, if you have any follow up questions about the purpose of the channel that the /topic doesnt address, ask
<Pricey> hggdh: You weren't identified at the time of the request.
<silverlion> good day members, I'd like to request an ubuntu cloak after my approval to become an ubuntu member this week. My lp profile is https://www.launchpad.net/~silverlion
<IdleOne> hggdh, Pricey ^
<IdleOne> silverlion: should not be too long.
<silverlion> IdleOne, thank you
<k1l_> <hggdh> staff -- please set a cloak ubuntu/member/silverlion for silverlion    << from last night
<silverlion> k1l_, * unaffiliated/silverlion :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<k1l_> silverlion: yes, the freenode staff needs to set the new cloak. i think tha has not happened so far
<silverlion> k1l_, ok, then forgive me my impatience
<silverlion> i wasn't aware of the message hggdh posted to staff
<k1l_> yep, it was just after you left last night. no trouble so far :)
<IdleOne> Pici, AlanBell, Tm_T: if any of you are available for cloak request that would be cool
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-23
<hggdh> ok, now identified...
<hggdh> staff, please set a cloak ubuntu/member/silverlion for silverlion
<niko> hggdh: done
<IdleOne> thank you niko
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-24
<TheMaster> Well well, ubot2 is back.
<Unit193> ubot2: arm
<ubot2> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Unit193> ubot2: info firefox trusty
<ubot2> 'trusty' is not a valid distribution:
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-17
<Unit193> !releasenotes is <reply> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> But releasenotes already means something else!
<Unit193> !no releasenotes is <reply> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-18
<MooDoo> morning
<Unit193> Pici: Can you set  plugins.Bugtracker.bugtrackers.xfce.url  to http://bugzilla.xfce.org ?  Perhaps `bugtracker rename bugzilla.xfce.org xfce` too?
<Pici> Unit193: done and done :)
<Unit193> Pici: Thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-19
<MooDoo> helo all
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-20
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-21
<Linuxxxx> Hi, anyone here uses "Simple Scan" application?
<Linuxxxx> All these channels are dead
<Linuxxxx> bye
<hyperair> wow, 1 minute
<kokoye2007> hi
<kokoye2007> who can help for Official LoCo Team Channel for bot
<k1l> what channel and what bot?
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-23
<Onda> hello
<Onda> I just installed and configured ZNC on my ubuntu. Now how do I connect my irc client(Xchat) with ZNC??
<Onda> anybody please :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-23
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-24
<Researcher> brb
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-21
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !artful is Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<deedra2>          __
<timwis27> |                     __oooo
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !artful is Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<K0HAX21> |                     _..._
<mikedlr16>                  ___________________
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-22
<bjs15>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<yar0> |             _.--"""""--._
<yar0> |           .'             '.
<yar0> |          /                 \
<yar0> |         ;                   ;
<e28>               ._-~~)~~---_
<LewsThanThree1>             ))))))))(__/~;;\
<LewsThanThree1>               (((((((((((((\
<LewsThanThree1>               |           |
<LewsThanThree1>               |( o) (o )  |
<Zalabaslea>                .======.
<barq1> |
<barq1> |                  .---------.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !artful is Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !ltsupgrade is Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<hggdh> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<hggdh> !no artful is <reply> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<hggdh> 1no ltsupgrade is Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<hggdh> !no ltsupgrade is Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> !no ltsupgrade is <reply> Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> dang!
<Alina-malina27> |         ___  _____
<PolarizedIons11>                  ___________________
<PolarizedIons11>                 '.   ______________ '.
<PolarizedIons11>                   |  |             '-'
<programmerq7>     /)))))))))
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-23
<shentino18>                      _..._
<Mikaela26> |                      _..._    10 01    1   01    1
<Jussi> a minor admin issue if you will... there seems to be an extra page on the IRC category on the wiki... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryIRC
<Unit193> Heh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/kr isn't very complete.
<Jussi> I was referring to number 30...
<Jussi> :)
<Unit193> Yep, but I got distracted.
<Jussi> I don't get distra.... oooh shiny!
<myth0d28> |                     _..._
<myth0d28> |                  .-'     '-.
<myth0d28> |                 /     _    _\
<myth0d28> |                /':.  (o)  /__)
<myth0d28> |               /':. .,_    |  |
<myth0d28> |              /': ; /  \   /_/
<myth0d28> |             /  ;  `"`"    }
<myth0d28> |            /'::.   ;\     {
<myth0d28> |           / .::     /     }
<myth0d28> |          /:    ':. ;``'''"`\
<myth0d28> |         /  '::' _.-;        ;
<myth0d28> |        /;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<myth0d28> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'    -='.
<myth0d28> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\        '
<myth0d28> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<myth0d28> |       |;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<myth0d28> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | | /,\ `  \      ..'
<myth0d28> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`|
<myth0d28> | |       =="''\.==''
<myth0d28> |     ~ |; ;|=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<myth0d28> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| /
<myth0d28> /=="`
<myth0d28> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<myth0d28> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<myth0d28> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<myth0d28> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|
<myth0d28> Rainbowbird
<myth0d28> |      ~  ~ | ;  |
<myth0d28> ===========
<myth0d28> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<myth0d28> |           |/  \|
<bdw> Unit193: you were a little slow with killing this one. :(
<agree> |                     __oooo
<pmn> |                     _..._
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-24
<SkIzZaTo> |                --      --
<SkIzZaTo> |              /:"  | /:'" |
<SkIzZaTo> |            --  ___   ___  -
<guest3546>                   | | |
<guest3546>                   | | |
<Guest97794>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<exio429>  FUCK GOD,                 | G   C |                 I HATE YOU,
<exio429>  FUCK RELIGION,            | O   O |        I HATE YOUR COUNTRY,
<exio429>  AND FUCK YOU.             | D   N |       AND I HATE YOUR FACE!
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-25
<Guest82249> |                      _..._    10 01    1   01    1
<Zanzibar13>             ))))))))(__/~;;\
<Zanzibar13>               (((((((((((((\
<Zanzibar13>               |           |
<hggdh1> |                --      --
<hggdh1> |              /:"  | /:'" |
<hggdh1> |            --  ___   ___  -
<chek9>                     _..._
<kamkran>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
<th3bmw>                        /\
<th3bmw>                       / \;
<ilbelkyr19>        _.+._
<ilbelkyr19>      (^\/^\/^)
<ilbelkyr19>       \@*@*@/
<ilbelkyr19>       {_____}
<ilbelkyr19>     /)))))))))
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-26
<Kinny8> Delink the sacred server
#ubuntu-irc 2019-08-21
<Zed_> Hello
<Zed_> Any active user here?
#ubuntu-irc 2020-08-20
<OtmanGX> Hello guys
<OtmanGX> I have a problem about apache
<OtmanGX> I'm hosting a wordpress website, in localhost everything working fine
<OtmanGX> But when I replace the wordpress url with a ddns I can't access the website locally
<OtmanGX> Just remotly !
